# Arafats dead, finally



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Arafat is dead ... finally. Now we're going to have to deal with the insipid spin on what a grand man Yasser Arafat was from the media for a few days. This will definitely not be a day to remember the Israelis who died, including innocent schoolchildren, who died in attacks engineered by this thug. :sniper:

One of the first people to offer his condolences was none other than UN Secretary General Kofi Annan, who had this to say: "President Arafat was one of those few leaders who could be instantly recognized by people in any walk of life all around the world." :eyeroll: :eyeroll: Oh really? Hitler could be recognized around the world too. How big a deal is that? The media is hailing Arafat as a "peacemaker" and a proponent of a Palestinian state. The fact of the matter is that he wanted neither. *Let's take a look at his life's "work," shall we?*
In 2000 at Camp David, in a last ditch attempt at resolving the peace process, Arafat turned down the best deal he would have ever gotten from the Israelis. It included a Palestinian state with most of the West Bank, Gaza and East Jerusalem as well as a right of return for the Palestinians. *Like any other activist that draws their money and power from a cause, Arafat didn't want to solve the problem. * So he turned Ehud Barak down, and the fighting has raged ever since.

Under Arafat's leadership, the PLO conducted airplane hijackings and financed suicide bombers that killed civilians. They were also behind the massacre of children in 1974, the deaths of Israeli athletes at the Olympics in 1972 and the killings of Christians in Lebanon. Even with all this, Arafat was awarded the Nobel Peace Prize. Not bad for an image makeover.

The caption under Arafat's picture on the Atlanta Journal-Constitution's website says "The icon of Palestinian national aspirations, who had won the Nobel Prize, has died in Paris." Icon? Let's get rid of the spin. * Arafat was an icon for violence, for murder and for terrorism. * Rather than working toward the goal of an independent Palestinian state, Arafat spent the last two decades doing everything he possibly could to prevent one. Arafat knew that as soon as a Palestinian state became a reality he would become irrelevant. In addition to being a terrorist murderer, Arafat was a thief. He stole millions,( no wonder KOFI likes him Birds of a feather :eyeroll: ) perhaps billions of dollars that were donated to Palestinian causes. While Palestinians were suffering Arafat's wife was flitting around Paris spending her $100,000 a month allowance, money stolen from Palestinians. Arafat's death came decades too late. It's about time.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I keep expecting another story to come out that he is not dead afterall. He has died and been ressurected so many times in the last week, I can't keep it straight anymore!


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

You know it funny. its funny when you read on CNN about how Arafat was the leader of the PLO, wich has been confirmed by bolth sides as an active terrorist organization....and then you have prominent UN and Palistinian Leaders calling him quote:" A man of Peace". Saying that they hope they can be such good leaders....

DOENST THAT GIVE AWAY THERE VALUES? NOT EVEN A LITTLE HINT?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Another vessel of hatred has slipped the surly bonds of earth and will passed into the oblivion of history. He will never have to worry about being cold again.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

his personal wealth was estimated in the billions........

what is it about these mideast icons ?

if you look like you need a bath, a shave, and wear a tablecloth for a hat you can become a great leader. geeeeeeeeeez.

pointer


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

i dont get it either.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

This may surprise all of you but I agree. If Arafat was a peacemaker then I'm Rumsfeld. I don't think Sharon did much to help the situation either, though.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Yea...Its hard to bring about peace when each side is convinced the disputed territory is their ancestral land, and that the other side are "infidels"


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

"Right off the bat, it is disgusting to see how CNN and other news outlets are covering Yasser Arafat in powdered sugar and honey before he's buried in Ramala today. *Listening to the coverage you would never know that this man was a dedicated thug, murderer and terrorists. You would never know that he was the principal impediment to the establishment of a Palestinian State in the Middle East. * His death is good news for the cause of peace. He can't be buried quick enough.

Did you hear that Arafat's widow is going to receive an allowance of $22 million a year from the Palestinian Authority?  Arafat had already given his wife $11 million to cover her living expenses in Paris for the first six months of this year.  *Palestinian leaders had to reach this deal with Suha or she wouldn't tell them where her wretched husband had hidden the millions he had stolen from the Palestinian people.*
:eyeroll: 
Yasser Arafat's funeral was this morning in Cairo. The father of Islamic terrorism was laid to rest in a state funeral. His body is now on its way to the West Bank, which by the way would be part of a Palestinian state had Arafat not repeatedly stood in the way.

The U.N., other Arab countries, Jimmy Carter and the mainstream media are all portraying Arafat as some sort of champion for the Palestinian people. *Never mind the reports that he repeatedly stole money from Palestinians to hide in his Swiss bank accounts. Never mind that he was financing suicide bombers out of his headquarters. Oh, and the plane hijackings and killings of athletes and children in the 70's? That doesn't count either. He was a peacemaker. Right.*
Former President Carter released a statement saying of Arafat "While he provided indispensable leadership to a revolutionary movement and was instrumental in forging a peace agreement with Israel in 1993, he was excluded from the negotiating role in more recent years."  ( Carter is a moron) *Of course the reason he was excluded was because he never had any interest in peace with Israel.* His ridiculous position to the end was that there be a Palestinian State and no Israel. ( Carter never met a terrorist he didn't apease what a moron)

Believe it or not, Bill Clinton made a statement about Yasser Arafat and the idea of a Palestinian state: "I regret that in 2000 he missed the opportunity to bring that nation into being and pray for the day when the dreams of the Palestinian people for a state and a better life will be realized in a just and lasting peace." That about sums it up.

Another Islamic terrorist dead. Now if we could just find Osama.... :sniper: "


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

The world is a better place without him.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Just in case someone wants to know the facts about him

http://www.newsmax.com/archives/article ... 5825.shtml

What a guy another fun loving Muslim!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Now that Yasser Arafat has gone off to see Allah, people are starting to ask questions about where all the money went. Specifically, where the Palestinian Authority's millions and billons that were ripped off by Arafat wound up.

Time magazine is reporting that auditors found that Arafat was skimming $2 million a month from the sale of gasoline in the Palestinian territories. Time also reports that Arafat sent his wife $200,000 a month out of the Palestinian Authority's coffers. He also sent money to terrorist organizations responsible for suicide bombings of innocent civilians. * But I thought he was a Nobel Prize-winning peacemaker? Not unless embezzling billions of dollars makes you qualify.* :eyeroll: 
His people mourn his passing, yet he is the one that that was keeping them broke, desperate and without a nation. There's a country song in there somewhere. 
Learn something of the monster that was Yasser Arafat. *This is the bastard that our media gave the Princess Di treatment to last week.* http://www.nationalreview.com/mccarthy/ ... asp:******:


----------

